# Fantasy Bass Fishing



## mattjohnston (Apr 30, 2004)

If anyone's interested again this year, go to the site below to set up your team. I created a public group named OGF. You can search it and join if you'd like. Better hurry though, Classic starts this week. If you don't make it by this week - you can still join anytime.



http://games.espn.go.com/basschallenge/bass/frontpage


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey i just joined good luck


----------



## mattjohnston (Apr 30, 2004)

cool...hopefully we get a good turnout.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

I'll join this one,was in it the last few years. We have another OGF leauge going for the FLW where you can win millions. To join go to www.fantasyfishing.com. Go to join a leauge we are Team OGF league# 10684 password ogf It's up to 22 people but would like to see at least 30.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm in both!


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

I just signed up for both and joined the team

Mark


----------



## mattjohnston (Apr 30, 2004)

Didn't know about the other one. I could just cancel mine and make it easier for all to be just in one. I will join the other one as well.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

the other one is FLW and I don't like it as much as the Bassmaster series. I don't know any of the anglers and their strengths for FLW


----------



## mattjohnston (Apr 30, 2004)

Yeah I just got in it - and I'm keeping the BASS one as well. I'm right with you on not knowing the FLW guys as well.


----------



## OZZIEOHIO (Dec 25, 2007)

I just joined. Im not sure how the scoreing works so I didnt know what to put for a Tie breaker, Im in both now I used to Fish bass tournys with Keith Combs, He is on the FLW list from Nolanville Texas. He is a good fisherman .


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Bassnpro1 said:


> the other one is FLW and I don't like it as much as the Bassmaster series. I don't know any of the anglers and their strengths for FLW


I don't know much about the FLW either but for a chance at millions I'll give it a try! I joined the other one also for the fun.


----------



## MDisbrow (Jul 14, 2006)

Just saw this post and added my picks to the group.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

After day 2 of the BASS fantasy I was in 14th in the entire thing!

My guys finished day three overall in the following order: 2, 3, 4, 10, 17. Maybe I'll finish top 10 and get a prize!

I'm in the group Buckeye BASS


----------



## MDisbrow (Jul 14, 2006)

Mike Iaconelli
Gerald Swindle
Fred Roumbanis
Derek Remitz
Casey Ashley

only 3 of my guys even made the cut. Suprised Remitz didn't do much considering how good of a deep water guy he is.


----------



## mattjohnston (Apr 30, 2004)

My team was garbage this week. Already looking forward to the Texas swing.


----------



## stratosboats (Jun 5, 2007)

I just started doing fantasy fishing. What is the difference between joining an existing group or just going on your own? I am on my own right now


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

mrhkorn said:


> I just started doing fantasy fishing. What is the difference between joining an existing group or just going on your own? I am on my own right now


Not really any difference. If you join a group, it may be more fun to see how you are doing in comparison to the other group members.

Doing it unafiliated still allows you to compete for the prizes and your name will still show up on the leaderboard if you do well enough.


----------



## mattjohnston (Apr 30, 2004)

It's always nice to be in a group with guys you know or guys from the same area - you can always go for bragging rights here.


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

i came in 2nd this week on our espn group


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

Well, I'm happy to say i'm at least ahead of the only two from my fishin' club. Otherwise, my team was mega-garbage


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

redhawk? did u get a prize?
please share the good news/update. Way to go


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Finished 4th overall for the tourney and puts me in the lead for our leauge. 14 pts. from first and a prize I could use. I won a membership to Bass Insider for 4th,would rather have the 5th. place prize. Put's me in the top 100 so guess it's one step closer to winning it all. If I can do this good in the FLW I'd really be happy. It's all fun and I know you can fall as quick as you rise. Good Luck to all,hope we can make a good showing for OGF.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

rex, that is a great showing!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Rainer Wolf said:


> redhawk? did u get a prize?
> please share the good news/update. Way to go


Man, I ended up in 14th, two places out of a prize 

I didn't do as well for the second event and now I'm like 150th overall.


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

good job rex you knocked me out of frist for our league . How do you guys know were you stand for prizes , Do i need to do something else to sign up for prizes


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

williamonica0214 said:


> good job rex you knocked me out of frist for our league . How do you guys know were you stand for prizes , Do i need to do something else to sign up for prizes


You don't have to do anything. The top 12 finishers for each event out of the entire fantasy bass fishing league (everyone in the world) get prizes. The list of prizes is listed on the fantasy bass fishing page under prizes.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

williamonica0214 said:


> good job rex you knocked me out of frist for our league . How do you guys know were you stand for prizes , Do i need to do something else to sign up for prizes


Go to Rules and they will show prizes for that tourney,the last one paid to 7th place overall and the next is the same. Look at leaderboard and it will show the top 50 for the tourney and overall. Hope to see all of us up there!


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

thanks guys


----------



## mattjohnston (Apr 30, 2004)

for the Texas swing - he just bought a bunch of Warrior Bait swimbaits (a guy in our club) - he's going to clean house on Falcon and Amistad.


----------

